# New IW 511 Red and Silver



## Cuffey (13 July 2011)

Stolen, Ifor Williams 511


Brand new horse trailer, red and silver in colour, taken from a farm out side Dalry, Ayrshire  in  the early hours of Friday 8th of July. Data tag no - 505533, 

crime ref no- ua03370711
Fiona Stuart
Co-ordinator
 Tel:  01350 727 116   Mob:  07774 654 287
www.HorsewatchScotland.info


----------



## itsbeennicked (13 July 2011)

Sorry about that.  Add the stolen trailer to http://itsbeennicked.co.uk

A photo helps if you have one.


----------



## Miss L Toe (19 July 2011)

itsbeennicked said:



			Sorry about that.  Add the stolen trailer to http://itsbeennicked.co.uk

A photo helps if you have one.
		
Click to expand...

If I had a trailer, I would have my postcode, with my local town, so helicopters could pick it up if it suddenly appeared 300 miles away!
I hope they were insured, I will  look out for it, Cuffey
Am in Dalry today, but it is ten days ago, could be anywhere, did anyone see the towing vehicle?


----------



## Cuffey (19 July 2011)

Sorry I dont have any details--just a Horsewatch message which I try to spread around.

Do join Horsewatch Scotland if you havent already--look on the website--also on FB


----------

